# ran out of food an my pet store wont have new fruit flies till next week



## uponajar (May 10, 2012)

hi everyone, ive been feeding my dart frogs fruit flies, i was running out or flies and i tried to make a fruit fly culture so i wont have to keep buying them and it still hasn't cultivated yet. i went to the pet store where i buy my flies and they didnt have and and said they will till next week but i need them now :/
i was wondering what else could i feed them? i bought the smallest crickets i could get a hold of but they're still pretty big for mine, the frogs were born around december so they're not that big.
i was wondering if getting ants from outside is a good idea or not, 
ive had my frogs for about 4 months so im still learning. thank you for your helP


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

I would order some booming cultures from one of our sponsors. Should get there in a couple days. Whens the last time you fed them flies?


----------



## uponajar (May 10, 2012)

i fed them fruit flies yesterday, but it wasnt much, and one actually did eat 2 crickets but the other tried and ignored them.


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

Have you tried looking for other members near you? Having your location listed in your profile may help.

Getting ants from outside isn't going to be a good idea. Some people have/do feed their frogs field sweepings occasionally, but I wouldn't know a 'good bug' from a 'bad bug'.

You can also probably also get some flies shipped overnight either from another member, or a sponsor that sells flies.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

If you look in the sponsors section, there are several fruit fly vendors that can ship to you within just a few days. Beyond that, yes, the best solution is to POST your location on the board in your thread. You'd likely be suprised to find 8-10 individuals within 15-20 miles of you willing to gift or at a small cost provide you booming cultures that will get you by untill you can get your cultures up and going again. I have cultures....I'm in Colorado BTW.


----------



## uponajar (May 10, 2012)

well ok i posted my location, Dallas. and what sponsor would you say is the most cheapest place to buy? sorry for a pretty dumb question, schools really wiped my out this semester and im trying to save up as much as i can :/


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

Try posting a Wanted ad to see if a local member can maybe provide some free/cheap. I bet gas to go meet up would be cheaper than shipping.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Below is a link for a company in Wylie, TX. I am not sure how close that is but it pulls up when I search Dallas.

Supplies | Food Fruit Flies Supplies Vivarium Terrarium Moss Habitats | Wood Vine Cork Tubes | Consultation Sales by Vivarium Concepts


----------



## FRISCHFROGS (Jan 15, 2012)

When you take on any pet in your care you are responsible for their health and welfare even in an emergency.
Did you look into keeping FF cultures and learn all the problems that can happen.
Making sure you can feed your darts at all times is on your shoulders at all costs.
Instead of wasting time posting your dilemma you should be contacting a FF vendor for USP priority delivery.
It seems you were not ready and still not ready to care for darts.
Get a goldfish if you want a pet.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

FRISCHFROGS said:


> When you take on any pet in your care you are responsible for their health and welfare even in an emergency.
> Did you look into keeping FF cultures and learn all the problems that can happen.
> Making sure you can feed your darts at all times is on your shoulders at all costs.
> Instead of wasting time posting your dilemma you should be contacting a FF vendor for USP priority delivery.
> ...


why are you being so agressive? anyway back to the OP, i'd just post an ad in the corresponding section and see if anybody in your area has any extra cultures.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

thats a little harsh, lol. im in texas and im not sure how close you're to me (san antonio). i could give you a culture not a problem but you'd have to pick it up.


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

Don't let the negativity get you down it happens to all of us. The best solution is find someone close. It's a great way to meet other ppl in the hobby and you can always repay the favor. That's what I do at least.


----------

